# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  انفراد و بالصور Windows 7 ويندوز 7 كامل لموبايلك الجيل الخامس و سيمبيان 3

## AMR@RAMZI

انفراد و بالصور Windows 7 ويندوز 7 كامل لموبايلك الجيل الخامس و سيمبيان 3 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
اسم البرنامج : windows 7 
حجم البرنامج : 9.7 mb 
الاصدار : 1.1  
الهواتف المتوافقة : 5230, 5530, 5800, C5-03, C6, C6-01, C7, E7, i8910, N8, N97 و باقي هواتف الجيل الخامس و سيمبيان 3  
صورة البرنامج   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بريه الدحمي

الرابط لايعمل

----------


## بريه الدحمي

اذا فتحت الرابط معنى الكلام الموجود في الصفحة  الملف غير موجود، قد يكون حذفها من قبل المستخدم أو المسؤول

----------


## mohamed73

تم  الرفع مرة اخرى

----------


## m-u-s

بارك الله فيك

----------


## المارد225

جميل  جميل جميل

----------

